# Europe Forum > Travelling & Living in Europe > Benelux >  Help with a car in either Brussels or Brunssum

## Matth3w

My wife and I are considering taking an assignment in brussels or brunssum. My primary concern (I think everything else I have worked out) is our vehicles. I have a 2010 camaro and she has an 09 pontiac g8 so we have some decent sized cars. Are the roadways a major issue? Can we expext our cars to be damaged moreso than say a regular US city? Has anyone bought the tax free vouchers for petrol if you are a NATO employee, etc? Is the traffic so bad that it makes driving with something like our "yank tank" difficult? How about car insurance comapred to the us?

Try to be objective as you can please...I mean, some jerk that backed into your car doesn't mean the whole country stinks for driving for example.

Thanks for your time. 

Please excuse my typing as I am on a cell phone

----------

